# White film stuff on rainbow fish...HELP



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

My rainbow fish suddenly showed up with a small area of white film on the top of her head. Its not tuft like, just a small area of film. She seems other wise fine. Ive done a small water change but wanted to know what this was and how to treat it? Here are some pics. Thanks


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

can any one help me out?


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

That looks identical to what just happened to all my rummynoses. They got that white film on different parts of their body (it almost looks like a sore, doesn't it?), but two of them had it in the same spot as your rainbow. All but one started swimming sideways and upside down, then died very rapidly. I still don't know what it is, but I'm putting them in a hospital tank and probably medicating with Myacin and Myacin 2. I think that would be a good suggestion for your case as well, if you have an extra tank for hospital.


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Hard to say from the pictures. Could be a fungus or could be parasite that causes excess slime coat.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

yes today I looked at her and it looks more like an excess slime coat. It looks a little better though. She seems fine though. What do you treat for excess slime coat?


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

I had that on a few of my rummies before. It went away by itself, they didn't die. I don't really know what it is... it looks awful though.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

ok she doesnt look "awful" but thanks for the encouragement. Im just going to monitor it for a couple of days.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you checked your water parameters? Ammonia/Nitrite/Nitrate/PH? If it is excess slime then there is an irritant causing it. What has changed in your system lately? Possible pollutants? You're not heavily stocked but IMO you'll need at least 2 XP3's for that tank, and a powerhead or 2. I'd keep doing small water changes, maybe 20% twice a day and check those parameters.
Also, get more clown loaches when you get things under control.

Have a look here
http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/fish_diseases/skin_disorders.html
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Columnaris.html


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

those fish listed arent the fish in this tank. This is a 55 gallon tank that has two angels and 8 rainbows. There is some white/grey cotton material on the driftwood also so I didnt know if that had anything to do with it. What should I get to treat this? Im going to go to the store. thanks


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

and i dont have a hospital tank so what ever i treat the sick fish with has go in the 55 gal tank.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

well i noticed some white stringy poop coming from her last night so I went and got some Parasite clear tabs and treated the whole tank. I also added a powerhead sponge filter. This morning the sick fish was dead. 

So should I continue out this treatment for a couple more days or can I go ahead and do a WC and add new carbon filters back on to the HOB filter??


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

c'mon guys Im confused on what to do


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I would just monitor the others, take the meds out, and get a small qt tank for the next time. A 10 gal tank & a filter should be $20 or so. Was this a new fish, or were there any new additions? It looks bacterial to me.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

it was a new fish. There was one other addition jsut like her but a male and he is fine. I will take the meds out today. Everyone else is fine. How come sometimes a sick fish will die after you treat them with meds?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Could be lots of reasons..from you had the wrong meds, to it was just too late. Many times it is when a fish is stressed{ie: handled, moved,new tank, new tankmates} that diseases manifest. White stringy poop is generally IP's.
Sorry for the loss. In the future, it's best to use a QT tank to observe the fish before threatening your others with a potential disease.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Im not sure, but I would bet that it's a fungus. These guys come often after a fish is already in distress with another problem (opportunistic infections).

Check this website: http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/information/Diseases.htm#Fungus

hope this helps


----------



## nkambae (Feb 26, 2007)

*maybe columnaris...*

Check out this link. It may help identify what your rainbow had.

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Columnaris.html

There is another thread requesting info on culumnaris but he might have ich.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/84963-urgent-help-columnaris-infection-my-planted.html

You may actually have had columnaris. If it was columnaris watch your other fish closely. The bug that causes columnaris is nasty and virulent. The link I gave also describes fungus and treatment as well as other diseases. Good luck.

stu


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you ever check all your water parameters?

There's not a med in the world that will cure a fish if those are off...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

please get rid of americanaquarium link above... It tried to install something onto my computer..


it does look like columnaris


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

i cked the parameters. Everything was fine/normal. Ammonia was at 0. Ph was 6.8 to 7. Ill make sure NOT to go to the americanaquarium link...I dont need anything else wrong with my computer. Thanks guys for yall's help.


----------

